# mon DVD ne s'ejecte pas (imac G5 reconditionné "20")



## ben z (27 Décembre 2006)

je viens de recevoir un imac G5 coreduo reconditionné (que j'ai acheté sur le site apple) et aprés avoir introduit un dvd, impossible de l'éjecter. Que se soit du clavier, de la commande éjecter du lecteur etc... j'imagine qu'il ne faut pas bidouiller, contacter l'apple store et faire marcher la garantie, mais je préfère demander conseil avant.
merci


----------



## djm (27 Décembre 2006)

quand tu dit coincé, est-ce un problème matériel (début d'éjection) ou effet logiciel nul (pas de bruit)?
Mais fait une recherche sur le sujet dans le forum.


----------



## ben z (27 Décembre 2006)

c'est un problème matériel, il y a bien le bruit qui commence, puis il galère 2.3 secondes puis relis le DVD comme si je venais de le mettre. Je vais retourner dans le forum (j'y avait vu un problème de lecteur de disque mais rien à voir avec mon souci. allez je m'y replonge


----------



## Mafsou (29 Décembre 2006)

A ta place, pour une machine qui sort du carton (du refurb ou non), je ferais jouer la garantie directement. Même si c'est résolvable, ce n'est de toute façon pas normal!


----------



## spaceapple (29 Décembre 2006)

Salut, j'ai un iMac G5 20 pouces moi aussi, mais je l'ai acheté neuf et j'ai eu le même problème avec !

Alors comme je m'y connais un peu j'était parti pour le démonter, mais avant de le démonter, en cherchant comment le démonter

J'ai pressé les deux parties qui se trouvent autout du lecteur CD et les deux parties se sont enclanchées, et tout fonctionne maintenant !

C'est en fait que comme les deux parties n'étaient pas enclanchées, il manquait 1 millimètre pour faire sortir le CD

Pour simplifier, je vais envoyer une image


Il te faux appuyer sur la ou j'ai mon pouce et la ou j'ai mas 4 autres doights (voir photo)


----------



## Mafsou (30 Décembre 2006)

Bon à savoir ça... En espérant que ça fonctionne pour ce coup. Merci pour l'astuce!


----------



## djm (31 Décembre 2006)

Tant mieux pour spaceappple . Sur mon Imac intel les symptomes étaient identiques mais le remède différent.
Leproblème venait d'un mauvaise alignement entre la fente d'insertion de la coque et le superdrive. Bref la solution a été le démontage pour repositionnement.


----------



## ben z (3 Janvier 2007)

Merci aussi pour l'astuce, mais malheureusement je n'ai pas eu la patience d'attendre vos message (j'ai pas encore l'habitude des forums) et la solution de garantie me paraissait la plus sage... mais malheureusement... j'ai été mal conseillé par le service aprés vente apple qui m'a envoyé chez un revendeur mac le plus proche, car lorsque je me suis pointé au magasin, on m'a gentiment annoncé que la réparation n'étais pas prise en charge par la garantie car je n'avais pas acheté l'imac chez eux (65 euros)!!!!! et ce n'est pas tout. Le DVD qui est resté bloqué (DVD neuf d'ailleurs, un seul visionnage)... si je voulais le récupérer, il fallait que je débourse encore prés de 50euros!!! j'en veux pas au magasin mais plutot à apple pour le coup! Merci le service aprés-vente Et la cerise sur le gâteau, j'ai appris que la garantie ne couvrait pas la surrchauffe écran, ni contre la foudre (peut-être du à mon inéxperience, mais bon) j'ai donc repris une extention de garantie.
Au final mon imac reconditionné à moins 35% me reviens au prix du neuf!!
UN PEU DÉGOUTÉ... MAIS BON SI çA MARCHE... JE RESTE FIDÈLE A MAC


----------



## djm (3 Janvier 2007)

J'ai eu depuis une galette coincé , le remède: démontage de la coque et lancé l'éjection puis remontage de la coque (ceci pour un blocage de temp en temp).
Pour la sav payant, en bretagne mak 29 fait payer les réparations d'appareil non acheté chez eux ( truandage) . personnellement j'ai eu affaire à maintronic à rennes (ainsi des amis) et


----------



## tonelotto (22 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

ces lignes pour vous informer qu'après prise de contact avec les services juridiques d'Apple du fait d'un problème similaire, j'ai obtenu qu'une enquête interne soit menée. 

Apple a reconnu que le SAV d'un produit sous garantie devait bien évidemment être gratuit. La pratique consistant pour un Apple Centre à réclamer des frais pour réparer un produit Apple sous garantie quand bien même ce produit aurait été acheté en ligne ou dans un autre Apple Centre est illégale dans tous les pays Européens. Apple s'est donc engagé à rappeler à l'ordre tous les Apple Centre de France, Belgique, Luxembourg et reste de l'Union.

Si un Apple Centre persiste à exiger des frais pour un SAV, alors que le produit est sous garantie, Apple demande à ce que l'on contacte immédiatement leur service client pour dénoncer le comportement frauduleux du revendeur. Les Apple Centre qui n'appliqueront pas la gratuité du SAV des produits sous garantie perdront leur contrat avec Apple.

D'autre part, le serive juridique m'a confirmé qu'un lecteur DVD qui n'éjecte pas les DVD est réputé "dead on arrival" (inexploitable) et répond donc à l'obligation de reprise par coursier et remplacement du portable aux frais d'Apple. En aucun cas un produit Apple "dead on arrival" / DOA ne doit être dirigé vers un réparateur Apple Centre.

En cas de litiges ou pour plus de précisions, vous pouvez contacter les personnes suivantes :
lordan.margaret@euro.apple.com : tel : 008002775 - 830 26 (coût d'un appel national)
bernier.nicolas@euro.apple.com : tel : 0800 970 229 (nationale) ou +353 21 428 39 53 (Irlande)

Bien cordialement.

myriam tonelotto, journaliste et réalisatrice pour ARTE


----------

